# DVB-T Antenne auf 2 Fernseher?



## Doofkatze (21. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe eine DVBT-Antenne an meinem Außenfenster stehen, per Kabelverlängerung ist damit der Fernseher des Wohnzimmers am anderen Ende des Raumes verbunden. Direkt hinter diesem Raum geht es in mein Schlafzimmer, wo genau hinter der Wohnzimmer-Fernseherwand dann auch der alte Fernseher meines Schlafzimmers steht. 
Vormals hing dort ein Satellitenanschluss, der nun jedoch nicht mehr nutzbar ist. Seitdem der Flachbild-Fernseher meines Wohnzimmers "da" ist, schaue ich nur noch dort Fernsehen und gehe dann irgendwann in mein Schlafzimmer. Nun würde ich ganz gerne wieder von meinem Bett im Schlafzimmer wieder zum einschlafen fernsehen können.

Fenster mit DVBT-Antenne - Wohnzimmerfernseher - Wand - Schlafzimmerfernseher.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, das gleiche Antennenkabel am Wohnzimmerfernseher zu trennen, sodass ein Ausgang in den Wohnzimmerfernseher geht und ein Ausgang in den Schlafzimmerfernseher? Sodass ich dann abends den Wohnzimmerfernseher ausschalten und nebenan im Bett weiterschauen kann? Das muss ja nicht mal synchron laufen, da eh immer nur 1 Fernseher läuft. Andererseits muss es nicht möglich sein, mit dem einen Fernseher ARD zu schauen, mit dem zweiten ZDF. Ich will halt nur OHNE den Anschluss am Wohnzimmer rausziehen und zum Schlafzimmer durchgeben zu müssen die Möglichkeit haben, an beiden Orten fernzusehen :>


----------



## Ogil (21. Oktober 2012)

Das heisst beide TVs haben einen DVB-T-Receiver eingebaut? Dann brauchst Du eigentlich nur einen Antennen-Verteiler/Splitter der DVB-T-tauglich ist.

Der z.B. schaut vernuenftig aus


----------

